# Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch



## AndiHam (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
da ich in wenigen Tagen nach Egmond aan Zee fahre, war mein Plan meine 2,70ér Spinnroute (15-40 Wurfgewicht) mitzunehmen.
26ér Monofile ist dort auf der Rolle, (6000ér) was für Hornhecht sicher reicht.
Nun könnte man auch Wolfsbarsch mit Kunstköder versuchen, aber bei dem bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob die Schnur dafür ausreichend ist.

Habe auch noch nie auf Wolfsbarsch geangelt, daher frage ich hier lieber mal nach, bevor das böse Erwachen kommt 

Hätte noch für meine Brandungsrute ne größere Rolle mit 0,30 + 0,50 Schlagschnur auf Okuma Distance Surf 60 Rolle, die könnte ich natürlich auch mitnehmen, würde es aber nur machen wollen, wenn es wirklich notwendig wäre.

Da mein Sohnemann dort auch mal versuchen möchte, hätte ich noch meine 2,10M Rute (3-28 Wurfgewicht) mit 0,12ér geflochtener Schnur auf 2000ér Rolle.
Die würde für Hornhecht auch reichen oder ? Wobei 0,12 geflochten und 0,26 mono ähnliche Tragkraft haben ???? (natürlich je nach Hersteller und Qualität, aber im Schnitt meinte ich)


Gruß und danke
Andi


----------



## AndiHam (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*

Hat keiner eine Idee oder habe ich ungewollt etwas seltsames geschrieben und es selber nicht gemerkt ? #h


----------



## Wobakiller (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*

Moin ,

mit Brandungsrute und wattis geh ich immer auf Platte in der Brandung konnte auch schon einige dicke wobas überlisten.

30 mono und 50er schlagschnur reicht da locker aus.

Kleiner tip von mir versuche hinter der ersten brechenden welle die köder zu positionieren.

petri 

Gruss Jens|wavey:


----------



## Wobakiller (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*

P.s.   www.wolfsbarsch.com ist ne ganz nette seite mit Informationen über wobas 


mfg


----------



## AndiHam (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*



Wobakiller schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> mit Brandungsrute und wattis geh ich immer auf Platte in der Brandung konnte auch schon einige dicke wobas überlisten.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jens,

die "große" Rolle + Rute wollte ich eigentlich ja nicht mitnehmen, daher wiollte ich gerne wissen, ob die 0,26ér mono und die 0,12 geflochtene auch dafür ausreichen würden. Als Köder nur Kunstköder (Wobbler, Spinner Plopper, o.ä.)
Da wir zu 4. in den Urlaub dorthin fahren, wird der Platz für das "große Geraffel" etwas dünn 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Grizzl (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*

berichte wie es war , fahre dort nämlich auch bald hin


----------



## AndiHam (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*



Grizzl schrieb:


> berichte wie es war , fahre dort nämlich auch bald hin


 
mach ich dann


----------



## AndiHam (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*



Grizzl schrieb:


> berichte wie es war , fahre dort nämlich auch bald hin



Sooo ... wieder Zuhause.
 Vorweg >>> nix gefangen |gr:
 Angeltag 1 war am Strand von Egmond aan Zee, leider extrem viel Wind, um die 35 khm. Da war nix mit angeln.
 Angeltag 2 war dann schon besser. Kaum Wind und dementsprechend nicht solch heftige Wellen. Da Wasser auf dem Höchststand war und langsam ablief, Stand ich nachher bis zu  den Knien im Wasser, aber kein einziger Hornhecht war zu fangen.
 Tag 3 waren wir dann für ca. 3 Stunden in Wijk aan Zee am Nordpier.
 Da solltest du zum Angeln hinfahren, dort waren auch einige andere Angler.
 Der rechts neben mir hat 2 Platten gefangen. Eine war nicht so groß, die hatte er wieder schwimmen lassen, die 2. war schon ein richtiger Brocken.

 Gruß
 Andi


----------



## Grizzl (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*

Vielen Dank für die Info !


----------



## AndiHam (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info !


 

... achja .. ein Besuch im Angelladen "Handyfish" in Hailoo nähe Alkmar, lohnt sich auf alle Fälle


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Sooo ... wieder Zuhause.
> Vorweg >>> nix gefangen |gr:
> Angeltag 1 war am Strand von Egmond aan Zee, leider extrem viel Wind, um die 35 khm.
> Da war nix mit angeln.
> ...




Die Nordpier war vor zig Jahren mal 'ne Bank für große Seezungen und Woba-keine Ahnung, wie es da aktuell aussieht, meine letzte Angelnacht in der Ecke vor paar Jahren habe ich auf der Südpier verbracht, weil die wesentlich besser lief. Schneider auf der Nordmole, Südmole brachte auf halber Strecke von Woba, über Seezunge, Makrele bis Dorsch 'ne richtig bunte Strecke, und das mitten im Hochsommer. Fahrrad nicht vergessen...#6


----------



## Grizzl (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Egomond Hornhecht/Wolfsbarsch*



AndiHam schrieb:


> ... achja .. ein Besuch im Angelladen "Handyfish" in Hailoo nähe Alkmar, lohnt sich auf alle Fälle



Was gibt es denn dort ?


----------

